# Bill & Ted want an excellent adventure!



## HayleyMSmith (Jul 6, 2016)

My husband and I are moving abroad, so are sadly looking to re-home our gorgeous boys.

Bill (Tabby & White) and Ted (Black & White) are both micro-chipped, neutered boys, approximately 5 years old (we rescued them, so are not 100% sure) and have very sweet characters.

Whilst they live quite peacefully together, they are rather indifferent to each other so we would be happy to re-home them separately.

Bill - 
A friendly, greedy (LOVES dinner time!) out-going cat. Not a lap cat but likes visitors and a bit of fuss. He can be super affectionate - but on his terms! Likes to wander, so must have outdoor access. Have had evidence he is good around kids but as we don't have any of our own, wouldn't like to say for definite.

Ted - 
More nervous than his brother, tends to hide if new people visit however, is far more affectionate than Bill and loves attention & cuddles. Would probably suit a home without kids. Likes access to outside but barely leaves the garden & is happiest on a freshly made bed!

We are desperately sad to part with them, so just want to ensure they go to loving homes.


----------



## HayleyMSmith (Jul 6, 2016)

Both are up to date with vaccinations. 
We live in Surrey.


----------



## HayleyMSmith (Jul 6, 2016)

Bill & Ted are still looking for a home / homes. We are moving in less than a month now They really are lovely boys & we are very sad to leave them.


----------



## HayleyMSmith (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a reason you can't take them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What handsome boys they are!  I agree with Cookieandme - lots of people take their cats with them these days when they go to live abroad. With the advent of pet passports it is easier to do this than it used to be. 

An acquaintance of mine is about to go and live in Goa and is taking his 2 cats with him. But I appreciate there are some circumstances when it would be impossible to take cats abroad with you.


----------



## HayleyMSmith (Jul 6, 2016)

We're moving to Australia & will be living in a small apartment with no access to the outdoors. It wouldn't be fair on them - they hate travelling, get very stressed & are outdoor cats.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I understand. Just to add, out of interest - I understand from an Australian forum member it is almost unknown these days for cats to be free-roaming outdoors in Australia. They are either kept indoors, or they have safe outdoor enclosures. So Oz probably wouldn't be the best place anyway to take cats like yours who are so used to having the freedom to go out. 

I do hope you manage to find them a good home. Have you approached any of your local Rescues? If you can find the cats a place in a Shelter you can feel assured that any potential adopter will have a thorough home check done by the Rescue. This might not be so easy for you to do yourself if you have someone on a forum like this offering to adopt them.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cats protection do a home to home rehoming service, they might be worth a try


----------

